# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Привет

## cmason

Добрый день, 
Я начинаю учусь Русский. 
Да свидания.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Привет!!!! 
Чтобы ты вечно любил Россию и получал удовольствие, читая мои сообщения!!!

----------


## Оля

> Добрый день, 
> Я начинаю учить русский. 
> Да свидания.

 Привет! Только не надо прощаться!   ::  Оставайся с нами   ::

----------


## Оля

> Привет!!!! 
> Чтобы ты навечно полюбил Россию, и получал удовольствие, читая мои сообщения!!!

----------


## Vadim84

> Добрый день, 
> Я начинаю учить русский. 
> До свидания.

 День добрый!  ::  Buenos dias!   

> Привет!!!! 
> Чтобы ты вечно _любил Россию_и получал удовольствие от чтения моих сообщений (_or_ читая мои сообщения)!!!

----------


## Vadim84

Черт!
Оля, я запрещаю тебе отныне исправлять ошибки у меня под носом!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Черт!
> Оля, я запрещаю тебе отныне исправлять ошибки у меня под носом!

 Ага, щас! А чем ты лучше других?   ::

----------


## cmason

> Привет! Только не надо прощаться!   Оставайся с нами

 Спасибщ, Я понимаю. 
Я очень медленен.   ::   
Chris 
(что "Chris" или "Christopher" на русском?)

----------


## Guin

> Спасибо, я понимаю. 
> Я очень медленен.   (better "я очень медлителен")  
> Chris 
> (как будет "Chris" или "Christopher" на русском?)

 Привет! 
В русском языке такого имени нет.  Но если его записать кириллицей, то получится "Крис" или "Кристофер".

----------


## Оля

> Черт!
> Оля, я запрещаю тебе отныне исправлять ошибки у меня под носом!

 Знаешь, я удивляюсь, как я могла пропустить столько ошибок   ::  
Но ты их все исправил, так что в любом случае без тебя никак   ::

----------


## Оля

> Чтобы ты вечно _любил Россию

 kalinka_vinnie, тут можно было оставить "полюбил", но только в сочетании с "*на*вечно".
Можно сказать: "навечно полюбил" или "вечно любил". А "вечно полюбил" нельзя.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Vadim84     
> 			
> 				Чтобы ты вечно _любил Россию
> 			
> 		     kalinka_vinnie, тут можно было оставить "полюбил", но только в сочетании с "*на*вечно".
> Можно сказать: "навечно полюбил" или "вечно любил". А "вечно полюбил" нельзя.

 ага, ага, спасибо!  ::  Чтобы ты вечно исправлял*а* наши ошибки!   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Чтобы ты вечно исправляла наши ошибки!

 Гы   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Корректура на этом форуме живёт и процветает, что не может не радовать. Новая стадия уже.   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Привет! Только не надо прощаться!

 "До свидания" - не "прощай".

----------


## Оля

> "До свидания" - не "прощай".

 Спорный вопрос.
Зависит от контекста.

----------


## Wowik

> Зависит от контекста.

 Женская логика?
Нет = Может быть
Может быть = Да
До свидания = Прощай навеки
Прощай = Может ещё увидимся

----------


## Оля

Вот только не надо подмешивать в спор "мужское и женское"   ::   
Мы _попрощались_ у метро = Мы дошли вместе до метро, а потом сказали друг другу "_До свидания_" и расстались до завтра. 
Человек написал немного смешное сообщение. Я немного пошутила в ответ. О чем вообще спор?

----------


## Оля

Грамота.ру:  *Прощаться* 
1. *Обмениваться приветствиями* при прощании, расставании.
2. Расставаться с чем-л., покидая что-л. надолго, навсегда.

----------


## Wowik

> Вот только не надо подмешивать в спор "мужское и женское"    
> Мы _попрощались_ у метро = Мы дошли вместе до метро, а потом сказали друг другу "_До свидания_" и расстались до завтра. 
> Человек написал немного смешное сообщение. Я немного пошутила в ответ. О чем вообще спор?

 Он мог шутки не понять.
Он мог честно предполагать, что сказал так, что все поймут, что он ещё вернётся. А его вдруг поняли, что он нас покидает навсегда.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Привет! Только не надо прощаться!   "До свидания" - не "прощай".

 Кстати, я этого и не говорила   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Грамота.ру: *Прощаться*
> 1. *Обмениваться приветствиями* при прощании, расставании.
> 2. Расставаться с чем-л., покидая что-л. надолго, навсегда.

 Дык, я писал "прощай", а не "прощаться".   

> Возглас при прощании, расставании на *длительное время или навсегда* как действие.

----------


## Оля

> Он мог шутки не понять.

 Тогда давай сотрём полфорума, потому что иностранцы могут тут много чего не понять.   

> А его вдруг поняли, что он нас покидает навсегда.

 Исправляю, а то вдруг какой-нибудь иностранец честно предположит, что "навсегда" пишется раздельно   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Грамота.ру: *Прощаться*
> 1. *Обмениваться приветствиями* при прощании, расставании.
> 2. Расставаться с чем-л., покидая что-л. надолго, навсегда.   Дык, я писал "прощай", а не "прощаться".

 А *я* писала - "не надо *прощаться*".

----------


## Wowik

> А *я* писала - "не надо *прощаться*".

 Виноват, вспылил, был не прав! Хотя, я был против именно из-за того, что воспринял "прощаться" во втором его значении.

----------


## charlestonian

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":119b27su  Грамота.ру: *Прощаться*
> 1. *Обмениваться приветствиями* при прощании, расставании.
> 2. Расставаться с чем-л., покидая что-л. надолго, навсегда.   Дык, я писал "прощай", а не "прощаться".

 А *я* писала - "не надо *прощаться*".[/quote:119b27su] 
Все, уходи, а то сейчас привыкну  ::

----------


## mishau_

Скжаите а чгео у вас все разговроы весгда сводястя к исрпалвению оишобк? Ход бедесы при эотм наруашется и станвонистя трндо чиатть асбоюлтно!  Мылсь тереястя за куечй испрвалесний. Ндао наревное в ликчу что ли пиасть, а то удовит в сротону ход рагзорова. Пичрем, сомае инретенсое, что на эти испарваления иудт ояпть исправдения, а на те - новые и т.д.

----------


## Lampada

> Скжаите а чгео у вас все разговроы весгда сводястя к исрпалвению оишобк? Ход бедесы при эотм наруашется и станвонистя трндо чиатть асбоюлтно!  Мылсь тереястя за куечй испрвалесний. Ндао наревное в ликчу что ли пиасть, а то удовит в сротону ход рагзорова. Пичрем, сомае инретенсое, что на эти испарваления иудт ояпть исправдения, а на те - новые и т.д.

 _Скажите, а чего у вас все разговоры сводятся к испралению ошибок?  Ход беседы при этом нарушается и становится абсолютно трудно читать!  Мысль теряется за кучей исправлений.  Надо, наверное, в личку что ли писать, а то уводит в сторону ход разговора.  Причём, самое интересное, что на эти исправления идут опять исправления, а на те - новые и т.д._ 
Ну что ж, в этом есть правда, хотя я не видела в этом проблемы.  
Мишанчик, может быть, сделаешь опрос?  Например, в разделе "General Discussion" , Политике и некоторых других, исправления не приветствуются, в других разделах - пожалуйста.

----------


## nettchie

почему ты пишешь таким образом? Я хочу сказать, я-ученик, и когда я видел твоё сообщение, я смутился,  я думаю что это не  обычно ни правильно этом форуму

----------


## Zaya

> Тогда давай сотрём полфорума, потому что иностранцы могут тут много чего не понять.

 Во-во. 
И, по-моему, здесь достаточно часто шутят, зная, что иностранцы их не поймут.

----------


## charlestonian

> Тогда давай сотрём полфорума, потому что иностранцы могут тут много чего не понять.
> 			
> 		  Во-во. 
> И, по-моему, здесь достаточно часто шутят, зная, что иностранцы их не поймут.

 Yeah... Maya tvaya ne panimay  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Скжаите а чгео у вас все разговроы весгда сводястя к исрпалвению оишобк? Ход бедесы при эотм наруашется и станвонистя трндо чиатть асбоюлтно!  Мылсь тереястя за куечй испрвалесний. Ндао наревное в ликчу что ли пиасть, а то удовит в сротону ход рагзорова. Пичрем, сомае инретенсое, что на эти испарваления иудт ояпть исправдения, а на те - новые и т.д.

 Ну и нафига ты столько ошибок сделал?

----------


## Chuvak

> почему ты пишешь таким образом? Я хочу сказать, я-ученик, и когда я видел твоё сообщение, я смутился,  я думаю что это не  обычно ни правильно этом форуму

 Он просто вы*бывается

----------


## Ramil

> почему ты пишешь таким образом? Я хочу сказать, я-ученик, и когда я видел твоё сообщение, я смутился,  я думаю что это не  обычно ни правильно этом форуму

 Ты не смущайся - ты правильно делаешь, что задаёшь вопросы. 
Он пишет так специально. Чтобы смутить, в частности, тебя. Просто игнорируй, а если что-то непонятно - спрашивай.

----------


## mishau_

> Ну и нафига ты столько ошибок сделал?
> Он просто вы*бывается

 Чтобы выявить кто же на форуме в познаниях русского дальше туалетного стиля не продвинулся. Выявил.    ::     

> Мишанчик, может быть, сделаешь опрос? Например, в разделе "General Discussion" , Политике и некоторых других, исправления не приветствуются, в других разделах - пожалуйста.

 Я просто спросил, а что все так взъерошились? Проблемы я тоже не видел. А вдруг это многих отпугивает и они боятся писать. Ну мало ли. Спросить-то можно, а все что-то взъерепенились. Я просто представил, как кто-нибудь, покупая шаурму пытается продавцу акцент исправить.   ::

----------


## Оля

> почему ты пишешь таким образом? Я хочу сказать, я - ученик, и когда я увидел твоё сообщение, я смутился, я думаю, что это необычно, неправильно для этого форума

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я просто спросил, а что все так взъерошились? Проблемы я тоже не видел. А вдруг это многих отпугивает и они боятся писать. Ну мало ли. Спросить-то можно, а все что-то взъерепенились. Я просто представил, как кто-нибудь, покупая шаурму пытается продавцу акцент исправить.

 Ну, мы же не шаурму здесь покупаем.   ::   
Это форум для изучения русского языка. Вот мы и помогаем новичкам избавиться от некоторых ошибок. Не нужно пугаться, и обижаться тоже не стоит. Никто ведь не обижается, если учитель его исправляет? 
Я вот специально в подписи прошу, чтоб меня исправляли. Только всем пофиг. Так и продолжаю писать с ошибками.  ::   
(Все сказанное не относится к тем, кто хамит и _смеется_ над чужими ошибками.   ::  )

----------


## Chuvak

> (Все сказанное не относится к тем, кто хамит и _смеется_ над чужими ошибками.   )

 Уж лучше пусть смеются и ИСПРАВЛЯЮТ чем просто молчат и ничего не делают

----------


## mishau_

> Это форум для изучения русского языка. Вот мы и помогаем новичкам избавиться от некоторых ошибок.

 Некоторые помогают вот таким вот образом: 

```
Он просто вы*бывается
```

Здесь особо прослеживается уровень высокой культуры начального образования сельской школы.  ::

----------


## Garfunkel

Я согласен с тем, что исправлять ошибки надо тогда когда об этом просят в явной форме. А то, чел шугается форума где ему тыкают красным в полтекста и что называется чувствует себя Untermensch :: 
А когда у русскоязычных в русских текстах ошибки выискивают то странная мысля проскакивает что кому-то сильно нечем больше заняться. (No offence)

----------


## Lampada

> Я согласен с тем, что исправлять ошибки надо тогда когда об этом просят в явной форме. А то, чел шугается форума где ему тыкают красным в полтекста и что называется чувствует себя Untermensch
> А когда у русскоязычных в русских текстах ошибки выискивают то странная мысля проскакивает что кому-то сильно нечем больше заняться. (No offence)

 No offence taken, но позволь заметить, что на форуме *Master*Russian слово "мысля" и отсутствие запятых режут глаз. (No offence.)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А то, чел шугается форума где ему тыкают красным в полтекста и что называется чувствует себя Untermensch

 Возможно, людям с такой слабой нервной системой и не стоит начинать учить русский язык. Все равно вряд ли выучат - испугаются спряжений, например..   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Garfunkel  А то, чел шугается форума где ему тыкают красным в полтекста и что называется чувствует себя Untermensch   Возможно, людям с такой слабой нервной системой и не стоит начинать учить русский язык. Все равно вряд ли выучат - испугаются спряжений, например..

 +1

----------


## mishau_

> No offence taken, но позволь заметить, что на форуме MasterRussian слово "мысля" и отсутствие запятых режут глаз. (No offence.)

 Кстати, а что такое "чел"?   

> Возможно, людям с такой слабой нервной системой и не стоит начинать учить русский язык. Все равно вряд ли выучат - испугаются спряжений, например.. Laughing

 Судя потому как здесь пишут иностранцы по-русски, они все испугались так, что не только спряжения, но и склонения ставят их в тупик. А на счет тех из них, кто владеет в достаточной мере, у меня есть подозрение, учили они его явно  не на форумах и не у тех учителей, кто употребляет такие слова, как "жжот" и "вы*бывается" в своей речи.   ::

----------


## scythedkiwi

привет! меня зовут Angela.Я испанка и изучю русскии язык  ::

----------


## Оля

> привет! меня зовут Angela. Я испанка и изучаю русский язык

 Привет, Angela! Добро пожаловать  ::

----------


## kalinka

> привет! меня зовут Angela.Я испанка и изучю русскии язык

 Привет! А я учу испанский!

----------


## Chuvak

> привет! меня зовут Angela.Я испанка и изучю русскии язык

 Конечно, ты его изучишь, но пока ты его только лишь изучаешь  ::   !!!

----------


## Wowik

> привет! меня зовут Angela.Я испанка и изучю русскии язык

----------


## Оля

[quote=Wowik]

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Оля][quote=Wowik]

----------


## Оля

Я не смотрю латиноамериканские сериалы!   ::   :P

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Не беда - мы её "русифицировали"

----------


## Wowik

> Наверное, она - Ан*х*ела

 Мне всегда нравилось читать на испанский манер Mitsubishi Pajero

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Оля  Наверное, она - Ан*х*ела    Мне всегда нравилось читать на испанский манер Mitsubishi Pajero

 А чего далеко ходить, достаточно прочитать по-русски "Ford Mondeo". 
ЗЫ. Кстати, у меня такой, и ничего - нормальная машинка, несмотря на название.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Кстати, а что такое "чел"?

 Сокращенное "человек".

----------

